
Ask HN: Christmas gift ideas? - j_s
What is the gift you&#x27;re most excited about this year?<p>Whether tech gadgetry for myself or meaningful gifts for my significant other I would appreciate anyone willing to share their research this year.
======
itamarst
Self-promotion: know someone working crazy hours? why not give the gift of a
sane workweek?

I wrote a book about how programmers can get to work/life balance, shorter
workweek, or whatever a sane work week means to them specifically.

Covers:

* Skills you need (from productivity to negotiation) and practical tips on how to get there.

* The different paths you can take.

If you buy it as a gift use the receipient's email, so they get the copy (and
future updates) rather than you.

[https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/](https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/)

------
mtmail
Somewhat disappointed the Vision Kit for Raspberry Pi
([https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/vision](https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/vision),
[https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/11/introducing-aiy-
vi...](https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/11/introducing-aiy-vision-kit-
add-computer.html)) won't be ready before Christmas. Haven't found anything
comparable exciting yet.

------
ryanianian
Personally pretty excited about buying a bunch of sub-$30 drones and giving
them as stocking-stuffers. Should make for a great family and friends holiday
party.

~~~
j_s
Do you have time to link the one you recommend?

